
Anatomy of a Penetration Test - jackbarricade1
https://visuallyexplainedpentest.barricade.io
======
noir-york
"Barricade is designed so anyone regardless of technical or security
experience can understand and manage their security easily."

And then in the previous paragraph "someone has been running Cross Site
Scripting attacks..."

Either XSS is such common knowledge that everyone knows what it means, or
else...

Security is hard. SIEMs, behavioural IDSs, packet analysers etc, have all been
done before - and you need someone full time to babysit the rules and all the
false positives that they throw up for any moderately complex network with new
apps/devices/use cases being added all the time.

There is a lot of detail on the architecture of Barricade, but nothing on how
it differs from existing SIEMS, incident response, managing rulesets, tuning
false positives, etc.

I suggest you put up more detailed information besides "machine learning" to
show concretely how your tech is better than the stuff that has come before.

------
teh_klev
Looks interesting...but...

I work for a web hoster. My job is spread equally across Linux and Windows as
both a sysadmin and developer so I have no axe to grind either way, each has
features and capabilities I love, each has its own annoyances that make my
roll my eyes.

Now, if there's anything that's going to put me off a company and its services
then it's language and claims such as:

> "Windows is not as secure"

> "Windows is often regarded as a scrip kiddie OS"

If you want to be taken seriously by pro's that's the sort of thing I wouldn't
be sticking on my web pages. It's tiresome tedious stuff.

------
anc84
Visually Explained? The only purpose served by the visualisations on that site
is using my CPU, spinning up my fans and provide visual clutter.

PS: It's just an advertisement.

~~~
forgueam
In this case, "visual" is just a wall of text presented with some extra
styling.

"While you may be able to avoid & slip under the radar of a local Intrusion
Detection System, it is unlikely you'll be able to avoid being caught by a
cloud hosted IDS like Barricade."

Ugh.

------
jswny
The website does not work for me. I've tried Firefox and Chrome but the only
thing that loads is the purple-ish background.

~~~
jackbarricade1
Hi There Jswny, It appears we were experiencing bandwidth issues - we were not
expecting the infographic to get so much attention, The issue has now been
fixed. Thank you for your comment!

~~~
jswny
Great. The info-graphic looks fantastic and it's quite accurate according to
my own personal knowledge, I've experimented quite a bit with a lot of the
tools that you mention. Great work!

~~~
jackbarricade1
Thank you for the kind words - Glad you like it :)

------
dylanops
The animations are interesting. The drone is somewhat glitchy. But they look
good. How were they done?

------
princebarry
Very interesting simple breakdown

------
eimear_reilly
works fine for me using Chrome

